# whats in the water these days?



## KatAttack (Feb 10, 2012)

Literally 90% of the girls I know are pregnant right now or have already popped a kid out. 
Keep in mind they're all about 21 and most live with their parents. 
What is going on the world? 
Are we going back to the olden days when you're dead by 40?

Any insight into the cause would be helpful, so I can prevent it.


----------



## JAdams87 (Feb 10, 2012)

The only thing I know is in most water is fluoride. And in high ammounts it can be used a mood suppressant. Nazi Germany used in pow camps to prevent uprisings. The pregnancy thing is because most teens refuse to find a better hobby.


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 10, 2012)

This world doesn't think like it use to. People are not governed by the same concepts that they lived by 100 - 200 years ago. The tolerance threshold for what is socially accepted now was an much much lower and abomination back then. Morals and values have changed. Lots of people care more about appearance than what is actually real and in front of them. Some kids think it's cool to have kids at an early age. Maybe to prove something, maybe to keep the ones they care about from leaving. idk. But I do think it has a lot to do with how Americans are raised. Because statistically speaking the us has this issue more so than just about any other country.Was just talking about this issue on another thread birth control is a serious problem in the US right now. That's why there has been the recent debate with how Obama presented his proposal for fighting it. Kids simply don't care I think. Speaking of which. they say they care. that's why they want the kid. But if your 21 who lives with there parents you are not fit to raise a kid and most likely as it always happens the parents they live with usually ends up raising there sons/daughters child. if they cared they would take this into consideration. Although our youth grows up much faster this day in age as far as maturity we are much farther below the average in the past. Most of our parents were working in tobacco fields and warehouses at age 14 or 15 plus. I agree tho. In my opinion I think it's an issue. But your aware of it so your most likely smart enough to keep it from happening to you. Just my opinion on the subject.

And jadams, lol, this



> The only thing I know is in most water is fluoride.


 
Is so true. They use it just like then to dumb down the population. It's been a big thing recently. It's in ALL the water all over the US.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 10, 2012)

It's just really annoying. 18 years old excited about being knocked up and having no ways of providing for the child. Makes me sick


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, i know right kat? but apparently it's the 'cool' thing to do these days. Bull shit really.


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 10, 2012)

Have a child, brag about it, give the child to the parents to raise and leave. bout how it happenes.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 10, 2012)

Pretty much. I don't play around with that shit. I'm way too selfish and unstable to pop out a kid.


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 10, 2012)

> Pretty much. I don't play around with that shit. I'm way too selfish and unstable to pop out a kid.


 
\0/


----------



## Milque Toast (Feb 10, 2012)

Fuck 'em.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm too selfish as well...I like to do my own thing. Plus I don't sleep around with just anyone. I also wouldn't want to bring a child into this world if I wasn't positively sure that I could provide a kick ass life for them.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 10, 2012)

Yea I try to avoid sleeping with most people on general lol


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been celibate for 2 years. lol. Guess I don't have to worry about kids.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 10, 2012)

You also don't have to worry about being prego. You are a male after all.


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 10, 2012)

OH SHIT! Your right. I forgot.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 10, 2012)

Crazy huh


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah man, Tho if I could pop out a kidd I would 100% for sure do it. Cause with the money I'd make off of it my Kidd would be set for life =D


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 10, 2012)

Az Tek said:


> Yeah man, Tho if I could pop out a kidd I would 100% for sure do it. Cause with the money I'd make off of it my Kidd would be set for life =D


 
same here never have to worry bought anything again cause itd all be paied for


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 10, 2012)

lol you people saying everything would be paid for don't know what you're talking about


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 10, 2012)

if a guy was to pop out a youngin in any way shape or form he would have to be a ganetic night mare and would be studied for the rest of his life in some lab so yes everything would be paid for


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 10, 2012)

good point. 

as an aside, there have been transmen who became pregnant. tranzpeeps r in ur genders fucking shit up.


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 10, 2012)

lmao


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 10, 2012)

The pregnant man creeped me out beyond words. I don't care if he used to be a woman. It's still plain weird


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 10, 2012)

creeped out is a light word kat


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't have a thesaurus on hand to use a better word lol


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 10, 2012)

ikr


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 10, 2012)

But now that I think about it, I am on the internet...


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 10, 2012)

yep the place of endless possablities and info needed and unneeded or wanted and unwanted


----------

